# 151kmh in an 80kmh in B.C.?!



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

You'd think that with the price of gas in B.C., carbon-polluting speeding and heavy-footed driving would be abated. The following reports five vehicle impoundments just in Squamish over the weekend!

Novice driver has $460,000 McLaren impounded for doing nearly twice speed limit


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I drive that highway several times a week. It is crazy. The same day they confiscated several motorcycles going almost as fast.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

When gas first hiked, people slowed down. Now that its the norm, people are back to old habits.

Also, fuck heavy speeding. Hit the track.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

With a McLaren and other supercars, you can't get out of second gear without getting a speeding ticket. lol
I'm with Budda .. take it to the track.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Like others have said; screw heavy speeding. Take it to the track


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I used to race a Datsun 510 with a 1.6 litre motor, maybe 170 hp on a good day. It was funny when the super car guys would come out to a track day thinking how great they were. They would blow by me on the front straight then I would pass them by the second corner after that. Any decent driver in their cars should have been lapping me easily. I don't know what it is but very few of the kids with these cars have any idea how to drive fast. It's very scary to think they are doing these speeds on a public road.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> I don't know what it is but very few of the kids with these cars have any idea how to drive fast.


But .. but .. I broke all records on my video game!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Who, in their early twenties can afford a $460,000 car? Secondly, who, in their early twenties that can afford a $460,000 car gives a rat's ass about getting into trouble?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

allthumbs56 said:


> Who, in their early twenties can afford a $460,000 car? Secondly, who, in their early twenties that can afford a $460,000 car gives a rat's ass about getting into trouble?


Or gas prices??


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

A 


allthumbs56 said:


> Who, in their early twenties can afford a $460,000 car? Secondly, who, in their early twenties that can afford a $460,000 car gives a rat's ass about getting into trouble?


Rich Asians send their kids to school in Canada. They are here unsupervised, living in multi million dollar houses, driving $100,000 plus cars.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> A
> 
> Rich Asians send their kids to school in Canada. They are here unsupervised, living in multi million dollar houses, driving $100,000 plus cars.


Most likely.

I was well into my 30's before I could afford a McLaren


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> I was well into my 30's before I could afford a McLaren


Most likely this?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just abou


laristotle said:


> Most likely this?
> 
> View attachment 254272


Just about . Was a bitch to get the child seats in.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

Budda said:


> When gas first hiked, people slowed down. Now that its the norm, people are back to old habits.
> 
> Also, fuck heavy speeding. Hit the track.



LOL, do you think a guy who can afford a McLaren cares about the price of gas?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TB2019 said:


> LOL, do you think a guy who can afford a McLaren cares about the price of gas?


Depends on if they can actually afford the McLaren. Owning and paying off are two different things haha.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> I drive that highway several times a week. It is crazy. The same day they confiscated several motorcycles going almost as fast.


Even before they "upgraded" it, the Sea to Sky was a fast road. If for no other reason than to get out of the way of the logging trucks. 


TB2019 said:


> LOL, do you think a guy who can afford a McLaren cares about the price of gas?


Or going to the track? 
Years ago I used to race at Mission, Ashcroft and Ladner, a '62 MGA (modified), and the S to S was one of the testing grounds for cars and bikes. Same as the Hope Princeton and the Canyon. Going from the Port Mann to downtown Hope in less than an hr. was a Saturday night drive. Personally, I prefer out on the road instead of the track.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> I used to race a Datsun 510 with a 1.6 litre motor, maybe 170 hp on a good day. It was funny when the super car guys would come out to a track day thinking how great they were. They would blow by me on the front straight then I would pass them by the second corner after that. Any decent driver in their cars should have been lapping me easily. I don't know what it is but very few of the kids with these cars have any idea how to drive fast. It's very scary to think they are doing these speeds on a public road.


Which track?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Weak really. If I had McLaren money as a new driver I'd have been wrapped around a tree at 200+ long before I pulled over. When we were dumb teenagers, 160 in an 80 was just a regular trip to McDonalds for lunch, in $500.00 cars.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Depends on if they can actually afford the McLaren. Owning and paying off are two different things haha.


Most of them can.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> I don't know what it is but very few of the kids with these cars have any idea how to drive fast. It's very scary to think they are doing these speeds on a public road.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

Budda said:


> Depends on if they can actually afford the McLaren. Owning and paying off are two different things haha.



Maybe with a Porsche or BMW. Lot's of wannabees lease em and get repo'd, but almost a half Million? You have to have some serious credit to drive away in one of those. Nah gas prices aren't on this guy's radar.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've got a Chinese buddy who has a buisiness here selling high end exotic and sports cars to the Chinese students, modding them, and repairing them when crashed. 

He drives a 1500+ HP modded Nissan GTR that has crashed 2/2 times it's seen a 1/4 mile. Super nice guy though, and him and his possee of high end cars keep coming out to our beginner motorsports events to get better.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are a lot of cars made for driving contexts _other_ than regular streets and highways. But if you're never going to drive in contexts other than regular streets and highways, why even bother with those types of cars?
I used to like cruise-control for longer trips. But these days, any of the highways that I may travel are so replete with people cutting in and out that any attempt to maintain some particular speed is a fool's errand. I'm sure there ARE places where one can make use of it, but I'm only on such roads maybe 5hrs in any given 2-year period.

An old office-mate in grad school was from Milan. He told me that he once rented a high-end race-car, and some time on the Monza track (which apparently mere mortals can do). His take (and I can still see the smile on his face as he said it)? "Mark, itsa sooooooo niiiice!"


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nice thing about the track is that everyone is going in the same direction .... not making a left hand turn in front of you while texting their best friend.

besides , it's nice to get off the bike and find the new pegs are an inch shorter that when you started and the tires have a V shape not U. 
everyone has their true "RACE" license or they wouldn't be allowed in. ... no Ricky Racers allowed.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> Depends on if they can actually afford the McLaren. Owning and paying off are two different things haha.


I expect it was bought in cash - Bank of Dad. I don't suppose you'd get far asking your bank manager for a $400 grand car loan .


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There are a lot of cars made for driving contexts _other_ than regular streets and highways. But if you're never going to drive in contexts other than regular streets and highways, *why even bother with those types of cars?*
> I used to like cruise-control for longer trips. But these days, any of the highways that I may travel are so replete with people cutting in and out that any attempt to maintain some particular speed is a fool's errand. I'm sure there ARE places where one can make use of it, but I'm only on such roads maybe 5hrs in any given 2-year period.
> 
> An old office-mate in grad school was from Milan. He told me that he once rented a high-end race-car, and some time on the Monza track (which apparently mere mortals can do). His take (and I can still see the smile on his face as he said it)? "Mark, itsa sooooooo niiiice!"


You mean like having $20,000 in gear in the basement so you can jam along with Sweet Home Alabama?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Which track?


Mostly Mission, sometimes down in Seattle or Monroe. Monroe was cool. It is a 5/8 mile oval with a road course on the inside. You did about 3/4 of the oval then inside then back on the oval. Side by side on a shallow banked oval is pretty scary in the rain.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> You mean like having $20,000 in gear in the basement so you can jam along with Sweet Home Alabama?


Precisely.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Weak really. If I had McLaren money as a new driver I'd have been wrapped around a tree at 200+ long before I pulled over. *When we were dumb teenagers, 160 in an 80 was just a regular trip to McDonalds for lunch, in $500.00 cars*.


A very good point. Going 100 mph in your beater/bike/dad's 454 Olds was a young man's rite of passage. The kid in the McLaren didn't even hit 100.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Kerry Brown said:


> A
> 
> Rich Asians send their kids to school in Canada. They are here unsupervised, living in multi million dollar houses, driving $100,000 plus cars.


Nah. Asian kid broke into my home. How did the cops know? He updated all the software on my computer and was still trying to back out of my driveway when the cops arrived.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> A very good point. Going 100 mph in your beater/bike/dad's 454 Olds was a young man's rite of passage. The kid in the McLaren didn't even hit 100.


I'm too young for Dad to have had a big block Olds! Had to settle for his small block pickups. We were blasting around, and some of dieing in, in hopped up import cars doing 120+ mph in all the wrong places.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

Acceleration, G’s et cetera, intoxicating to say the least.

150 k in an 80? Bad, but not even close to the ar$ehole who was doing 220 in a type R Civic on the Gardener Expressway in Toronto. I think the limit there is 100 kmph.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TB2019 said:


> Acceleration, G’s et cetera, intoxicating to say the least.
> 
> 150 k in an 80? Bad, but not even close to the ar$ehole who was doing 220 in a type R Civic on the Gardener Expressway in Toronto. I think the limit there is 100 kmph.


I'd like to get out for a spin in one of the new CTRs to try it out, as ugly as they are. The first generation of Type R Honda/Acuras were brilliant to drive. While not particularly fast, they were surprisingly quick and hillariously fun at any speed. You can't help but smile when the tach starts bouncing at 9000 rpm.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Mostly Mission, sometimes down in Seattle or Monroe. Monroe was cool. It is a 5/8 mile oval with a road course on the inside. You did about 3/4 of the oval then inside then back on the oval. Side by side on a shallow banked oval is pretty scary in the rain.


That would be Evergreen? Did that once in '72 with the A. Never made it to Seattle, mostly just tracks in B.C.. Vernon and Nanaimo both had good flat tracks for bikes....so did PG (if you knew where to find them). Kelowna had Knox Mtn..


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> A very good point. Going 100 mph in your beater/bike/dad's 454 Olds was a young man's rite of passage. The kid in the McLaren didn't even hit 100.


An old man's rite of passage too.








454 against a Rocket 88. Especially if it was your own. I doubt if they go for pinks now. 








These were fun too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> There are a lot of cars made for driving contexts _other_ than regular streets and highways. But if you're never going to drive in contexts other than regular streets and highways, why even bother with those types of cars?
> "


Why bother? Why the hell not?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Because it's hard to hit 180km in the driveway.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> nice thing about the track is that everyone is going in the same direction .... not making a left hand turn in front of you while texting their best friend.
> 
> besides , it's nice to get off the bike and find the new pegs are an inch shorter that when you started and the tires have a V shape not U.
> everyone has their true "RACE" license or they wouldn't be allowed in. ... no Ricky Racers allowed.


Nice thing about the road....especially in B.C. is that you can just go....until you want to stop. I've done the track thing....dirt, oval and road course.....and tho they are fun, I prefer the open road; tho if I could go back I'd do Pikes Peak, Tail of the Dragon (both ways) and the Salt Flats over again.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I expect it was bought in cash - Bank of Dad. I don't suppose you'd get far asking your bank manager for a $400 grand car loan .


A lot of these kids don't have to ask for a loan from either the bank or dad.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> That would be Evergreen? Did that once in '72 with the A. Never made it to Seattle, mostly just tracks in B.C.. Vernon and Nanaimo both had good flat tracks for bikes....so did PG (if you knew where to find them). Kelowna had Knox Mtn..


Yes, Evergreen. I was on my way to Knox once but didn’t make it. My buddy and I were convoying, both towing our race cars. His truck lost the transmission just before the snow shed on the Coquihalla. I did run the Ioco hill climb once. I spun out on the second corner in the rain. Went through the guard rail and a tree stopped me from going over the cliff onto the power station below. That was the end of my hill climbing days.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Yes, Evergreen. I was on my way to Knox once but didn’t make it. My buddy and I were convoying, both towing our race cars. His truck lost the transmission just before the snow shed on the Coquihalla. I did run the Ioco hill climb once. I spun out on the second corner in the rain. Went through the guard rail and a tree stopped me from going over the cliff onto the power station below. That was the end of my hill climbing days.


We used to come down from Vernon in the 60's to watch the Hillclimb and other times it was a good place to go to watch submarine My second ex, my kids mom, lived at the base of the hill when she was growing up in Kelowna.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> I'd like to get out for a spin in one of the new CTRs to try it out, as ugly as they are. The first generation of Type R Honda/Acuras were brilliant to drive. While not particularly fast, they were surprisingly quick and hillariously fun at any speed. You can't help but smile when the tach starts bouncing at 9000 rpm.


Right up until you feel the torque steer. They claim to have mitigated that with electronic wizardry, but it's still there.

Fast, but not sports car feel.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TB2019 said:


> Right up until you feel the torque steer. They claim to have mitigated that with electronic wizardry, but it's still there.
> 
> Fast, but not sports car feel.


The old ones had that raw racecar feel to them. I know all about torque steer. I've got an Acura CL Type-S with the 6 speed, and a 2.0L swapped CRX


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

why even bother with those types of cars?

same reason that "everyone should play a certain (insert guitar / amp / pedal ... here) "
you like your combo , someone else likes his and then there are the ones that have to have the "same as ... plays" $$$$$$$$ and then some.

Used to drive muscle cars / bikes , switched to flares ,wings, body work and paint, it mattered to me at the time .
Now 3 ,000,000 KM later ... I drive a beater, enjoy it just as much and have a lot more $$$ and time on my hands for the things that matter today.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> An old man's rite of passage too.


looks slightly lowered , completely shaved. Were the sides arrow straight for the paint?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> But if you're never going to drive in contexts other than regular streets and highways, *why even bother with those types of cars?*


I long ago lost the passion I used to have for great cars but I'm still offended by this. When I get my Bugatti Veyron (in my next life) I'll take you for a ride and you'll understand.



mhammer said:


> I used to like cruise-control for longer trips. But these days, any of the highways that I may travel are so replete with people cutting in and out that any attempt to maintain some particular speed is a fool's errand.


Hence, the development of adaptive speed control, which automatically adjusts speed and even brakes depending on what the traffic in front is doing. My last vehicle didn't have it, my current one does. <happy sigh>


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> I long ago lost the passion I used to have for great cars but I'm still offended by this. When I get my Bugatti Veyron (in my next life) I'll take you for a ride and you'll understand.


Beautiful cars that handle well and provide comfort are one thing. But if the distinctive feature of the vehicle is its acceleration and speed capacity, and daily life presents no opportunity to avail yourself of that, it becomes a bit like having a gorgeous seductive mate/partner who insists on separate beds and no touching allowed. On the other hand, if one _does_ have the wherewithall to use what the vehicle can do, more power to them.



> Hence, the development of adaptive speed control, which automatically adjusts speed and even brakes depending on what the traffic in front is doing. My last vehicle didn't have it, my current one does. <happy sigh>


That's an interesting feature. Tell me more. What does it do should someone decide to suddenly cut in front? What sorts of practical limitations does it have?

Incidentally, having driven from one coast to the other of this great land, I am well aware that there are many places where the context permits different sorts of driving options. For me, 95% of my driving entails traffic lights, congestion, and stop signs. So, many features that would understandably appeal to folks in other contexts have no utility for me whatsoever. I don't denigrate them. I just have no use for them.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

boyscout said:


> I long ago lost the passion I used to have for great cars but I'm still offended by this. When I get my Bugatti Veyron (in my next life) I'll take you for a ride and you'll understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, the development of adaptive speed control, which automatically adjusts speed and even brakes depending on what the traffic in front is doing. My last vehicle didn't have it, my current one does. <happy sigh>


A feature I detest. If it's defeatable, ok. Otherwise every time you get behind somebody in the left lane whom you intend to pass, your car takes control away and backs off so the message to the other driver is that you're content to sit behind him (does not signal your intent to pass).

If you're using cruse in bumper to bumper traffic maybe it's nice. For me, it sucks hard.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

mhammer said:


> I don't denigrate them. I just have no use for them


spoken like a true diplomat ... none can find fault with it. 
but something about the "sound / vibration / tone / feel " hmmm beginning to sound familiar? 

the newer cars only warn about the car cutting in ... we aren't at 5th gen autonomous yet... so keep your eyes open.
when they do come , I'll gladly hang up my keys for good ... besides, road rash takes a lot longer to heal at my age.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> That's an interesting feature. Tell me more. What does it do should someone decide to suddenly cut in front? What sorts of practical limitations does it have?


I expect that you're capable of telling yourself more, try Google.

Per your question about cutting-in, I'd guess not all implementations of the feature are done the same in all vehicles. Mine has a "buffer zone" (my own name for it) which auto-adjusts depending on vehicle speed. The vehicle also lets me choose one of four sizes for that buffer zone. So, if I choose the longest buffer zone and I'm traveling at highway speeds I'd guess I'm about eight vehicle-lengths behind the vehicle ahead. That space reduces automatically as speed reduces, or if I choose a shorter buffer zone.

So, if someone cuts into that space my vehicle slows itself, braking if necessary, until the buffer zone is restored.

Limitations? Again, not all vehicles likely the same. My only frustration with mine is that it will slow itself when a vehicle in front of me is making a turn - as of course it should - but is late to recognize that the vehicle in front has left my lane. Sometimes the turning vehicle is several feet off my lane when mine brakes quite violently to avoid hitting something that isn't in front of it anymore.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

TB2019 said:


> A feature I detest. If it's defeatable, ok. Otherwise every time you get behind somebody in the left lane whom you intend to pass, your car takes control away and backs off so the message to the other driver is that you're content to sit behind him (does not signal your intent to pass). If you're using cruse in bumper to bumper traffic maybe it's nice. For me, it sucks hard.


In my vehicle, if cruise control is on the adaptable feature of it is also on. There may be a way in the vehicle's setup menus to turn it off; I haven't looked.

As described in my previous message replying to @mhammer, I have a thumb button to reduce the length of the "buffer zone" between me and the next vehicle. Selecting the shortest buffer puts me about 2-3 vehicle lengths behind the vehicle in front at highway speeds, less at slower speeds, and certainly not easy to ignore. I can add a little accelerator to get closer, and release it to return to the automated speed control's buffer distance.

I'd say "sucks hard" is a pretty strong reaction to a great feature.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

one always has the option to use it or turn it off.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> looks slightly lowered , completely shaved. Were the sides arrow straight for the paint?


Lowered about 1", as clean as a 25 year old hooker and about as straight. Close up you can see some of the flaws but once you climb in you don't care. You just lean back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

boyscout said:


> In my vehicle, if cruise control is on the adaptable feature of it is also on. There may be a way in the vehicle's setup menus to turn it off; I haven't looked.
> 
> As described in my previous message replying to @mhammer, I have a thumb button to reduce the length of the "buffer zone" between me and the next vehicle. Selecting the shortest buffer puts me about 2-3 vehicle lengths behind the vehicle in front at highway speeds, less at slower speeds, and certainly not easy to ignore. I can add a little accelerator to get closer, and release it to return to the automated speed control's buffer distance.
> 
> I'd say "sucks hard" is a pretty strong reaction to a great feature.


For me, "sucks hard" is accurate. Your opinion may vary. Mine also has the buffer zone adjustment. I set that at the minimum but it doesn't change the problem much. I have to hit cancel (turn off the cruise) otherwise I'm fighting with the car for control.

That's with the Nissan system. If I could defeat just the "adaptive" functions I'd be ok with it. It can't be done.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> one always has the option to use it or turn it off.


You can only choose to use cruise or not. You can't just turn off the adaptive (let the car think for you) features.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

we are the Borg ... resistance is futile. 

when all else fails, pull the plug /connector.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You just lean back and enjoy the ride.


thump thump thump , growl, thump thump thump , wind rushing through the hair (or what is left of it) 
drool out the side of the mouth and bugs in the teeth from smiling.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TB2019 said:


> For me, "sucks hard" is accurate. Your opinion may vary. Mine also has the buffer zone adjustment. I set that at the minimum but it doesn't change the problem much. I have to hit cancel (turn off the cruise) *otherwise I'm fighting with the car for control*.
> 
> That's with the Nissan system. If I could defeat just the "adaptive" functions I'd be ok with it. It can't be done.


A very similar problem has killed hundreds of people and grounded hundreds of Boeing Max aircraft. Machines fighting man.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> thump thump thump , growl, thump thump thump , wind rushing through the hair (or what is left of it)
> drool out the side of the mouth and bugs in the teeth from smiling.


I'd say you missed it but you're talking about the car and the bike aren't you. If you get bugs from a 25 year old hooker then you have problems unless she's been behind you on the bike.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

ahem , I was being "polite" and skipped over the "lean back and" 

yes it covers both big block car and bike
"how can you tell if a biker is happy? bugs in his teeth"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> ahem , I was being "polite" and skipped over the "lean back and"
> 
> yes it covers both big block car and bike
> "how can you tell if a biker is happy? bugs in his teeth"


Why to bikers have beards? Snacks.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2019)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

OK, who took the photo of me when I wasn't looking ?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> OK, who took the photo of me when I wasn't looking ?


They forgot the Tequila IV.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

TB2019 said:


> For me, "sucks hard" is accurate. Your opinion may vary. Mine also has the buffer zone adjustment. I set that at the minimum but it doesn't change the problem much. I have to hit cancel (turn off the cruise) otherwise I'm fighting with the car for control.


Our opinions do vary.

Your "fighting with the car for control" makes it seem like such a big struggle. It's not for me. In my vehicle and probably yours, simply adding a little accelerator temporarily shrinks the buffer zone and brings me close to someone ahead if I want to get their attention. If I'm really close why would I want a fixed-speed cruise control system driving the vehicle, one that I have to be fiddling with my thumb to cancel or adjust to the speed of the vehicle in front?

In either adaptive or non-adaptive cruise control systems small twitches of the thumb or foot are usually required when traveling close to someone hogging a lane. Big deal? Not for me, and I certainly wouldn't give up all the benefits of the adaptive system because it won't automatically let me get really close when I encounter a lane-hogger.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

boyscout said:


> Our opinions do vary.
> 
> Your "fighting with the car for control" makes it seem like such a big struggle. It's not for me. In my vehicle and probably yours, simply adding a little accelerator temporarily shrinks the buffer zone and brings me close to someone ahead if I want to get their attention. If I'm really close why would I want a fixed-speed cruise control system driving the vehicle, one that I have to be fiddling with my thumb to cancel or adjust to the speed of the vehicle in front?
> 
> In either adaptive or non-adaptive cruise control systems small twitches of the thumb or foot are usually required when traveling close to someone hogging a lane. Big deal? Not for me, and I certainly wouldn't give up all the benefits of the adaptive system because it won't automatically let me get really close when I encounter a lane-hogger.



Ok, use it.

I prefer to be in control of the vehicle. It’s MY responsibility to make sure I don’t ass end the car in front of me, not my car’s responsibility.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TB2019 said:


> Ok, use it.
> 
> I prefer to be in control of the vehicle. It’s MY responsibility to make sure I don’t ass end the car in front of me, not my car’s responsibility.


On this I agree. I am old school enough that I enjoy driving and feeling connected to the machine and what is going on around me. If I wanted to be part of a chain of pods automatically keeping their lanes and distances I'd take a train.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I love my adaptive CC and couldn't imagine not having it now. I was skeptical at first, but I've been sold on it after a couple years of real world use.

The automated lane departure thing, not so much (except in very specific circumstances). My solution is to turn the one I want on and the one I don't want off. Not much harder than using a pedalboard, really.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> On this I agree. I am old school enough that I enjoy driving and feeling connected to the machine and what is going on around me. If I wanted to be part of a chain of pods automatically keeping their lanes and distances I'd take a train.


Right. Speed control and air conditioning are some of the things I don't want in a truck; same with power windows. When I take my foot off the gas I want the vehicle to slow down. Manual tranny and a full sized box are up in the top 5 things I want. As far as that goes, cruise control, either factory or after market on a bike is just plain dangerous. When we first got together my ex's bike had an aftermarket throttle lock on it. She got pissed off when I took it off. The throttle lock stayed off.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> They forgot the Tequila IV


Gold only please ...



allthumbs56 said:


> I enjoy driving and feeling connected to the machine and what is going on around me


Ditto , in spades.

manual tranny on all vehicles except for the wife's


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> Gold only please ...
> 
> 
> Ditto , in spades.
> ...


As I recall there was a bar south of Sac on 99 that served only Tequila.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> I love my adaptive CC and couldn't imagine not having it now. I was skeptical at first, but I've been sold on it after a couple years of real world use.
> 
> The automated lane departure thing, not so much (except in very specific circumstances). My solution is to turn the one I want on and the one I don't want off. Not much harder than using a pedalboard, really.


For me that would mean taking cruise control out of the equation and that would be a drag on long drives.

It’s not possible to separate the adaptive from the cc and although I can see applications for the adaptive elements, it really works against me on long highway drives.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sorry , only traveled up and down the East coast , the West coast/ Southern states tour was one on the bucket list.

and as the years went by , wife /kids/mortgage/ holding down 2 jobs most of the time ... very little time was left.

now the only way to do it with the wind in my face is to hang my head out the window. Woof.

I'm at the point of "Born to be mild".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> sorry , only traveled up and down the East coast , the West coast/ Southern states tour was one on the bucket list.
> 
> and as the years went by , wife /kids/mortgage/ holding down 2 jobs most of the time ... very little time was left.
> 
> ...


Vernon to Sac and then later down to about Kingman after going across the dam and then Route 66/I40 to Vermont and New Hampshire. By bike. Then back again a while later. Your head out the window sort of gets you in the wind but it really freaks others out when you're driving.....especially with your tongue out. If you ever do that trip make sure to stop off at Santa Claus....it's between Grasshopper Junction and Kingman. Unless things have changed, 55 mph on I40 is just a suggestion, especially at night.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> Gold only please ...
> 
> 
> Ditto , in spades.
> ...


Manual on all of mine as well.

Just hooked up with a Jag F-Type Coupe on the highway for a run. He was a touch faster, but I'd bet I had the more exhilarating experience.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

wave of hand and say to officials " there's nothing to see here , these are not the ones we're looking for."


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> When I take my foot off the gas I want the vehicle to slow down.


I have a late-model one-ton pickup truck, automatic transmission, weighing nearly 7,000 pounds. When I take my foot off the accelerator it will roll for a LONG way, something I take advantage of to save fuel.

I've read that's important to a lot of truck drivers for that reason. Mine is also a diesel with engine braking, so I don't use the brakes as much either. In these regards my truck is actually very eco-friendly!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

being diesel (compared to gas) you go a lot further on a liter too....


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> being diesel (compared to gas) you go a lot further on a liter too....


I might be considered for eco-sainthood!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

all good diesels go to heaven .....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> I have a late-model one-ton pickup truck, automatic transmission, weighing nearly 7,000 pounds. When I take my foot off the accelerator it will roll for a LONG way, something I take advantage of to save fuel.
> 
> I've read that's important to a lot of truck drivers for that reason. Mine is also a diesel with engine braking, so I don't use the brakes as much either. In these regards my truck is actually very eco-friendly!


I assume you've seen those roads in the Rockies for runaway trucks? A useful safety feature but man, it does NOT breed confidence about all those vehicles behind one!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> I have a late-model one-ton pickup truck, automatic transmission, weighing nearly 7,000 pounds. When I take my foot off the accelerator it will roll for a LONG way, something I take advantage of to save fuel.
> 
> I've read that's important to a lot of truck drivers for that reason. Mine is also a diesel with engine braking, so I don't use the brakes as much either. In these regards my truck is actually very eco-friendly!


You take your foot off the gas and the engine slows down, especially if you have a standard and shift gears.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I assume you've seen those roads in the Rockies for runaway trucks? A useful safety feature but man, it does NOT breed confidence about all those vehicles behind one!


Behind it? The vehicles in front need to worry, yes?

Unless you think the runaway truck rolls back down the escape ramp... they don't. The ramps are soft, truck wheels sink into them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I meant any trucks behind me. Watching a truck in front roll into the escape ramp is no big whoop. Wondering if any of those behind you might need to use it at this moment is just a little bit disconcerting.

And yes, I know the ramps are designed to make both friction and gravity one's friend.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> all good diesels go to heaven .....


They gotta go somewhere to get away from the smoke.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I assume you've seen those roads in the Rockies for runaway trucks? A useful safety feature but man, it does NOT breed confidence about all those vehicles behind one!


From the ones I've seen and from talking to friends who drive the roads for a living, only about 1/4 of the Runaway lanes can be considered as "safety features". A lot of them just slow you down before you hit the trees or go over the edge.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Behind it? The vehicles in front need to worry, yes?
> 
> Unless you think the runaway truck rolls back down the escape ramp... they don't. The ramps are soft, truck wheels sink into them.


In theory and in theory they are supposed to slow the vehicle down as it rolls uphill. Most times they are just launching ramps.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> From the ones I've seen and from talking to friends who drive the roads for a living, only about 1/4 of the Runaway lanes can be considered as "safety features". A lot of them just slow you down before you hit the trees or go over the edge.


Yeeeeeeaaaahhhh.....that's a confidence-builder, eh? I guess the "safetiest" aspect is that all of that takes place off the highway, rather than on it. Glad I missed that particular show.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Yeeeeeeaaaahhhh.....that's a confidence-builder, eh? I guess the "safetiest" aspect is that all of that takes place off the highway, rather than on it. Glad I missed that particular show.


Most truckers try to ride it out. Most of the times when they can use the, if they are in the right spot, some if not all the truck comes back on the hiway anyways. 











are fun on bikes but not a lot of run away lanes for semis.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Been there, done that. Unless things have changed there's a picture of me and the shovel on the wall. Rode thru the Lumby Bar too. I can remember May Long weekends when the bikes were 4 and 5 deep all around the hotel. "Where the bikers stare at cowboys who are looking at the hippies....."


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> They gotta go somewhere to get away from the smoke


very few "roll coal" these days on the road (unless you want to scatter it or melt things) .
and VW doesn't even Clack anymore .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> very few "roll coal" these days on the road (unless you want to scatter it or melt things) .
> and VW doesn't even Clack anymore .


Ride a bike from Calgary to Edmonton and you'll be cleaning your glasses every 30 miles or follow the buses and those ridiculously big 4x4 pickups. Especially from stop light to stop light. The smoke is still there.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

no doubt , and I'd believe it.

but out here , they'd fail the E-test . MOT would love if they came this way. $$$$ ka-ching.
(before anyone jumps in ... e-test is still in effect for commercial trucks) 
just the passenger vehicles are exempt. But they can still pull you over for excess smoke.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> "Where the bikers stare at cowboys who are looking at the hippies....."


'Dang! I can't tell if you're a boy or a girl' 
'Why don't you suck my dick and find out'


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Ride a bike from Calgary to Edmonton and you'll be cleaning your glasses every 30 miles or *follow the buses and those ridiculously big 4x4 pickups*. Especially from stop light to stop light. The smoke is still there.


No doubt some of them are still like that, but they're disappearing. 

Mine is one of those "ridiculously big" 4X4 pickups - I need every bit of it to pull the trailer we live in for 6-8 months per year. It requires DEF (diesel exhaust fluid), an ammonia-like liquid that's injected into the exhaust gases soon after they leave the cylinders and burns up the particulate and some of the other components in the exhaust gases before they leave the tailpipe.

There is virtually no black smoke from vehicles like this, even when they're working hard. You can hold your nose by the exhaust pipe and you'd be hard-pressed to know that it was diesel exhaust. Smells a bit sour, but otherwise pretty clean.

Diesel vehicles with DEF systems have swept the European market because they're slightly less-polluting than gasoline vehicles. For some reason * they didn't' appear as much here in automobiles but virtually all newer trucks and buses have the DEF system.

Not saying that I'm saving the planet with my pickup, but your glasses are now safe behind me and a WHOLE bunch of buses and trucks including "ridiculously big" pickup trucks, with that number increasing every year as the required DEF system appears on most or all new diesel vehicles.

* Part of the explanation for DEF automobiles not flooding the market in North America as they did in Europe is that about 20 years ago states across the U.S. began discovering the easy joy of slapping extra taxes on diesel fuel, and it became an orgy over two decades. As a result, diesel is now thirty cents to ninety cents (average probably 50 cents) per gallon more expensive than regular gasoline, for a product that costs less to produce. The difference is the state taxes on it. Truckers don't complain much about them because they just pass the cost along to shippers. Shippers pack that cost into the price of everything that travels by truck - which means nearly everything - and consumers unwittingly pay the "invisible" tax without griping about it. Government nirvana. The much-higher fuel cost is a big reason that auto manufacturers didn't bring more DEF diesel vehicles to market in North America - many buyers would eye the high cost of fuel and steer clear of the vehicles. Given a choice between collecting more tax and helping reduce carbon emissions, more tax won.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

seems to be " more tax always wins " especially with sock boy these daze.
KW was a big fan of abusing us "revenue tools" too.
but let's not get too political ...

the other #$%^&* was the diesel gate and VW.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> 'Dang! I can't tell if you're a boy or a girl'
> 'Why don't you suck my dick and find out'


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


>


Dang!The gun is the thing I'm least afraid of


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I think I just went blind .


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I miss my wife's cooking ... whenever I can.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> I miss my wife's cooking ... whenever I can.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

more like Homer and Jethro


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> more like Homer and Jethro


like Simpson and Tull?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the original dynamic duo and country music

more famous from the "that's corny" commercials.

her teeth were like the stars above because they came out every night.


----------

